# Cockatiel Behaviour



## KayleighKinsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all, im new to this and after abit of advice.. i have recently acquired a new male tiel. not for breeding this is just wot i was brought as a present. I already have a female tiel and i just love them hence getting another. They are both in separate cages and at the moment my female is behaving very strangely. my male has a beautiful song and has been calling all day and when he does this my female goes to the bottom of the cage and runs all over it side to side, flicking bits of seed everywhere and scooting around her cage really quick ? Can anyone tell me if this is normal behavour?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## KayleighKinsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Gracie - Female OBv :-D - shes 21 weeks old
George - 11 weeks old

i normally would not have brought another but it was brought me as a suprise as i love gracie sooo much !!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They probably just want to be together, they are quite social.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Are there cages side byside? if not try putting them next to each other and see how they interact, to slowlyintroduce them to each other,dothis for a few days, after which time you may be able to introduce them in the same cage, ooooo How big is the cage? my two tiels have not had a problem, but they are still getting used to each other but they are in the same cage 

Mind you it is big, 5 foot long 4 high and 2 and a 1/2 deep

hawksport is right, they are social, they live in flocks normally, you may find that if you first tiel was close to you,he may come away from the human contact a bit because ofthe introduction of the new bird, it happens, but then sometimes not


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

1+1=5or6.............................


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> 1+1=5or6.............................


Not all the time, they may just enjoy each others company without mating. it happens a lot


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive never kept two together and not have them lay eggs not even two hens.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Ive never kept two together and not have them lay eggs not even two hens.


My two have been together for months and nothing and thats with a nestbox provided.


----------



## KayleighKinsey (Feb 3, 2010)

hiya all.. well like i sed i am not after breeding these two i just want them to get on ! had the new bird a day and hes on the step up command !! Really happy ! gracie is still very vocal and running at the bottom of her cage i would really like it if sumone knew what this is ?


----------



## john_6573 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi KayleighKinsey
she is tring to find out where the other Cockatiel is, she can hear it but cant see it.


----------

